# Geforce FX5600XT etwas mehr ausreizen?



## digiTAL (25. August 2004)

*Geforce FX5600XT Overclocking*

ich weis zwar es gibt keine festen parameter, wo man sagen kann "ok, bis dahin und dann ist schluss mit takten" wie kann ich also sinnvoll meine grafikkarte
takten? sollte ich mehr den mem clock oder den core clock takten?

edit: mein derzeitiger takt der graka

mem clock: 400MHz
core clock: 235MHz


----------



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Du musst beides übertakten. Wichtig ist, die Wärme im Auge zu behalten. DU merkst, dass es nicht weiter geht, wenn der PC abstürzt. Geh in sehr kleinen Schritten vor, damit du deine Grafikkarte nicht kaputt machst. Vielleicht kannst du 20-25 MHz beim Speicher rausholen, beim Coretakt vielleicht sogar 30 Mhz ^^ Ich würd es auf jeden Fall sehr vorsichtig machen. Wenn deine Grafikkarte im Moment beim zocken ausgereizt scheint, liegt es nicht an der Grafikkarte, sondern am zusammenspiel zwischen Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Speicher und FSB. Da wird dir der höhere Takt nicht helfen, wenn die CPU die Daten nicht bekommt.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Private Joker (27. August 2004)

Also ich würde über der Regedit das taktungstool von nVIDEA freisschalten! Also beim Speicher kannste in 20 MHz schritten gehen! Beim Core würde ich 10 Mhz Schritte emphelen! Immer wenn du sie getaktet hast würde ich zusätzlich einen Restart machen und danach 3DMark drüberlaufen lassen!
Hier noch ein Link dazu!
Hier 
Da solltest du drauf gehen! 
Die absolute Overlockerforum!


----------



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Die Seite ist echt gut, da könnt ich mir überlegen meinen P4 3GHz zu übertakten undm eine Grafikkarte, aber nicht so hoch wie die es gemacht haben, sondern so, dass ich keine Wasserkühlung benötige... also auf 3,2 GHz und die Grafikkarte20-40 MHz bei der GPU übertakten und den Grafikspeicher vielleicht um 10 MHz erhöhen. Dann bräucht ich nur Speicherkühler kaufen ;-)

Sehr interessante Seite! Danke!


Gruß Radhad


----------



## digiTAL (27. August 2004)

ich danke euch, aber was ist wenn ich jetzt den optimalen takt gefunden habe,
würde sich dann irgendwie die grafikkarte mehr abnutzen oder so?


----------



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Naja, sobald du irgendwas auf der Grafikkarte veränderst (Lüfter, Speicherkühlung) ist die Garantie weg. Bei guter Kühlung sollte die Grafikkarte eigentlich halten. Aber normalerweise heißt es, dass die dann früher den Geist aufgibt... Da ich es bisher noch nicht getestet habe, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Aber wie gesagt, bei guter Kühlung sollte das kein Problem sein.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## digiTAL (27. August 2004)

ok, ich hatte schon einmal von nvidia den neusten forceware treiber gezogen
aber hat nicht so recht funktioniert. wisst ihr zufällig welcher für mich lohnen würde?


----------



## REBR (28. August 2004)

Tach!

Ich habe eine GeForce FX 5600XT 256DDR von StLab.

Mit einer Übertaktung von 235 auf 301MHz läuft meine Karte problemlos. Ich habe zur Sicherheit einen Temperaturfühler auf der Oberseite der Karte (also gegenüber dem Chip) angebracht.  Die Temperatur stieg von normal 38.5° C auf maximal 42.5° C (heisser Tag). Die Chiptemperatur dürfte pessimistisch geschätzt also auf gegen 50° C gestiegen sein.
Ich habe das vor allem deshalb probiert und gewagt, weil die teureren FX5600 den gleichen Chip (mit entsprechend besserer Kühlung) mit 325 MHz takten.
Eine merkliche Übertaktung des RAM hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Was allerdings nicht weiter verwundert, da an dieser Stelle sicher gespart wurde.


----------

